# Crappies still resting..



## MrGrey1 (May 24, 2009)

Here in BC we have a tons of crappies in our smaller city lakes. However, bass and crappies are still in some far corners hiding. I guess we need the warm sunny days to make the thermocline level or to bring these guys close to the shores.. I think another month will bring them out. We also have a large fishing dock at the lake. However, now the fishies are too scare to come close as there is a few large Bass hanging in under the dock and munching on everything that gets close!

I have the pictures! A large 20" bass is killing my 14" trout on line! Here is the proof:
http://s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb23 ... g&newest=1

You can check my other fishing images from Australia and other places there... Take a closer look to some Trout and Crappies fishing floats that everyone likes as well...

"Fish Now! - Rest when you die!"
MrGrey12


----------

